# Jerry Lyda



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Just wanted to let everyone know that Jerry had to admit his wife to the hospital this morning with chest pains. Everything appears to be OK.

Jerry my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

Terry


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

As well as mine. 

DFrost


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Jerry,

Your wife, you and your family are in our thoughts.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Praying that all is well....

Will be thinking of you and your family today!!!!!


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Good thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Hope all turns out ok.


----------



## Rich Love (Sep 15, 2008)

You are in our prayers


----------



## Jenny Thorp (Nov 8, 2008)

Sending good thoughts your way.

Jenny


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Prayers being sent from the mountains!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks Terry for that heads up! 

Jerry we too are sending prayers and thoughts your way.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Our prayers and well wishes are with you and your family Jerry.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

I hope everything turns out o.k. Prayers and best wishes to Jerry's wife & family.

Cheers,
David.


----------



## Josh Smith (Jan 14, 2009)

Hope everything turns out well.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

jerry,

crossed fingers, knocking on wood (ie, my head) AND prayers for all y'all.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Thanks Terry for that heads up!
> 
> Jerry we too are sending prayers and thoughts your way.



Me too, Jerry and family.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

ann schnerre said:


> jerry,
> 
> crossed fingers, knocking on wood (ie, my head) AND prayers for all y'all.


Same here, keeping good thoughts for you, your wife and family.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Sorry to hear that . Prayers for you and your family .


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

Prayers to your family, Jerry.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Keep your chin up, sending good thoughts and I hope for your wife to have a speedy recovery!


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Good thoughts. Hope all is well.


----------



## Sammy Walker (Jan 27, 2009)

Jerry your both in our thoughts and prayers.May God watch over and bless you both.

Sammy and Family


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Jerry,I know you have a great family and wonderful support, but hoping all is good with your wife, thoughts and prayers sent your way ...sincerely, Mo


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Me too, Jerry and family.




Of course Jay, included in "family" .....


----------



## Tom Cawood (Feb 3, 2008)

Will be praying and wishing for the best for you and your family Jerry! Tom Cawood


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your whole family. I hope that all is well very soon. 

Courtney


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Prayers and well wishes sent!


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

May God's grace be upon your wife, Jerry.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I am very sorry to hear that your wife is in distress, and I hope she recovers from it quickly.


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

I'll keep all of you guys in my prayers.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

My good wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Guys, WOW, what can I say? You guys ARE the best. Such power in the word and numbers.

We are at home. The Dr. finally saw her at 9 pm last night and relased her to go home. With all the tests, they found nothing wrong with her heart. They are not sure what caused the pain but they know it wasn't due to the heart. It could have been really bad heartburn but no one should mess around with chest pains. Play it safe.

Thank you all for you support, I feel I am blessed to have this extended family, that just happened to have gone to the dogs. LOL Dog people, go figure.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

That's great to hear Jerry. See I knew that a pain in the chest is something to worry about. If she were having a pain in the neck or the uhhh, elsewhere, well I figure you would have been the cause of that. ha ha. Glad to hear all is well.

David


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Glad to hear that all is well. What a relief, that it turned out to be a false alarm.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jerry...

This happened to my mom twice, and they finally figured out that her gall bladder was packed full of stones. They removed that and it has never happened again. 

Dr. Marrs explained to us that the gall bladder can present with heart attack like symptoms. Took him a bit to figure it out.....

Not saying that is what it is, but might be something to ask about. 

I am SUPER happy to hear all is well.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm so glad everything turned out like it did.

I think it's great that folks can come on here and pour their hearts out, whatever is disturbing or hurting them and there'll *always* be a response. Sometimes there is no happy outcome but then sympathy is at hand. I guess it helps, whatever the issue.

Again, good wishes!

Gill


----------



## Josh Smith (Jan 14, 2009)

Glad to hear she is doing well.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Carol, her ball bladder was removed last year but we think even though it is gone there may be issues still with the body trying to perform without it. She is under alot of stress right now too with her job. She's a bookkeeper in the school system and things have changed a lot for her due to the cut backs of employees and creating more for her to HAVE to do that isn't really part of her job. She has three more years and then she's out of there. YEA.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Janice just read all of your best wishes for her and she asked me to tell you all, THANK YOU.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Thank you all for you support, I feel I am blessed to have this extended family, that just happened to have gone to the dogs. LOL Dog people, go figure.


Wonderful news Jerry \\/ Sometimes us dog people clean up nicely :wink:


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

I want to say thanks to everyone for being thoughtful and caring. Thank you for everyones prayers. If she had a pain in the butt then I could have easily saved her a trip to the hospital, I'd just point to the old man. LOL 

Seriously though. THANK YOU.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Y'all still tell her to get checked out for reflux - I had this happen a few months ago and went through a cardiac cath** [negative] and it was just that, bad reflux probably due to stress. But never ignore!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Great to hear she's doing better!
Jay, I'm sure glad you said that. I've been sitting here biting my tongue. :-D:wink:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

that IS great news, you lyda boys!! heck of a scare, but all's well that ends well


----------

